# Pasta sauce, no meat



## giggler (Apr 14, 2013)

I like to make no meat, pasta red sauce..

just sauce with veggies on pasta..

but I am not a veggetariran..

I just like my meat sepparate from the sauce..

Addie says; "I really do not care for meat sauce unless it is used in a dish like  lasagna or baked ziti.  If I am making sauce to go over pasta I prefer  meatballs or chunks of stew beef that has been cooked low and slow until  it is tender.

I agree!... meatballs served sepparate from the sauce and pasta..

may I ask Addie for her pasta, and sauce recipe?! with meat on the side?

Thanks, Eric Austin, Tx.


----------



## Oldvine (Apr 14, 2013)

I used to do that all the time when my vegetarian mother lived with us.  Make a no meat sauce, ladle her sauce out of the pot then add the meat or meat balls for the rest of the family.  I'm not Addie, but could not give a recipe since it's simple a dump in the ingredients until it's got the right flavor.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 14, 2013)

I don't have a recipe either, depends on what's in the cupboard and fridge.  I can guarantee it will have tomatoes, onions and garlic in it.


----------



## Addie (Apr 14, 2013)

giggler said:


> I like to make no meat, pasta red sauce..
> 
> just sauce with veggies on pasta..
> 
> ...


 
I would only be too happy to share it with everyone. But I am not the person you quoted. My suggestion was about adding water to the empty can and then dumping it in the pan for deglazing. Sorry.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 15, 2013)

I was not really clear in my post.  I don't care for ground meat crumbled into my sauce.  I add meat to the sauce in the form of meatballs or beef chunks so it is in fact a meat sauce.

As far as a recipe it is different each time I make it.

This is what I usually do for me, double it for a family!

Heat two or three tablespoons of olive oil in the bottom of a heavy pan.

Brown the meat.   

Add two cloves of chopped garlic and a small chopped onion, cook until they soften.

Add a small can of tomato paste and some crushed red pepper flakes, cook a minute or two.

Then add:

1 28 ounce can of crushed tomatoes
1/4 cup of red wine
a few shakes of dried oregano
a few shakes of dried basil
a few rinds of black pepper
a bay leaf.

I cover the pan and put it into a 350 degree oven and let it cook for about 90 minutes.  I remove the meat from the sauce and let it cool.  I refrigerate the sauce overnight and remove the fat that accumulates on top of the sauce.  Reheat and serve or freeze for future use.

I tend to use what I have on hand.

I have added mushrooms, red bell pepper, minced celery or grated carrots.

For meat it is usually two or three of the following, cubes of beef, beef shank, pork steak, fresh pork neck bones, chicken parts, meatballs, Italian sausage or braciole.

I also try to freeze a cup of this sauce for soup or pizza.  The rich flavor of the various meats and vegetables adds a great deal of flavor.

Sorry for the long winded response!


----------



## Janet H (Apr 15, 2013)

Here's the meatless sauce I usually make - fast easy, cheap and yummy:

olive oil
1 lb can diced tomatoes in juice
1 lb can tomato sauce (plain tomato sauce)
2 T tomato paste (optional and dependent on richness of canned goods)
1 cup diced mushrooms (fresh)
Diced onion (1/2 onion)

Minced garlic (3 cloves)
1/4 tsp crushed fennel seed
oregano
basil
1 bay leaf
a few red pepper flakes


Heat pan and add oil, mushrooms and onions and saute until brown. Add garlic and fennel and cook a minute longer.  Don't brown the garlic!

Add all other ingredients to pan and cook covered for 10 minutes on a low to medium heat.  DO NOT SCORCH.  Adjust seasoning and if the sauce seems a little rough smooth it out with a little red wine; serve with fresh Parmesan.

This is a basic sauce. You can add green or red peppers, sizzled eggplant, some black olives, artichoke hearts or big chunks of rich mushrooms or simply use it as a base for meatballs.  Don't skip the fennel seeds and garlic as they are integral flavors to good sauce.


----------

